

Ask HN: What companies have the best Paid Time off Policy? - head-chef

What companies have the best paid time off policy? It seems many companies here in America still only give 10 days which I don't feel is really enough. So what companies offer the most?
======
rhubarbquid
Craigslist offers 4 weeks PTO per year. They're hardly the typical American
company though.

